# Boundary Stone DC expansion!



## tkern (Dec 18, 2015)

After a long time of planning and a butt load of hours we've finally expanded. We doubled the size of the kitchen along with an expanded bar, seating, and a small stage. This has allowed me to start pushing the menu and allowed the FOH team to do some pretty spiffy things. If you're in the area, please shoot me a PM and come on by. 

Here are a couple media things:

http://dc.eater.com/2015/12/18/10593226/boundary-stone-renovation-photos-dc

http://www.popville.com/2015/12/boo...usic-too/?ic_source=ic-featured-frontpage-top


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice! Janny(420) and I were actually rapping about making a full day of D.C.here come soon. You're already on the list, man. Gonna shoot Dave and Bill a line once we figure a specific day.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks good dude. Can't wait to check it out next time I am in town.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 19, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Nice! Janny(420) and I were actually rapping about making a full day of D.C.here come soon. You're already on the list, man. Gonna shoot Dave and Bill a line once we figure a specific day.


 Marc 
I'd be down to drive up again for some fun, food and knives. Let me know when your planning on going. Maybe we could take our wives out too?

Travis the new place looks awesome.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, double the kitchen space? That means you will now have 100 square feet?  Looking forward to seeing the new place; hoping to swing my tomorrow 9toay has gotten off to a slow start).

Marc, definitely let me know! Bill may be working on some lighting for the knife display case at Green Pig bistro next week, so it may be worthwhile to swing by there as well. Oh, and see what Janny can do about maybe slipping some food out the back door when he starts at Rose's, as I'm not sure we can survive the line with Luca in tow.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 20, 2015)

Made it by Boundary Stone to visit Travis today. The new space is nice -- very similar feel to the 'old' space but a bit less congested. And the kitchen is a huge improvement -- definitely more user-friendly then the old one. Looking forward to having some meals there.


----------

